

Dropbox acquires white-hot mobile email client Mailbox - jakobmarovt
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/03/15/dropbox-acquires-white-hot-mobile-email-client-mailbox/?fromcat=all

======
mrgold
I'm already migrating away from Dropbox, after using a pro account for years.
They lost my business.

Why? The competitors are better and have more features. SkyDrive integrates
tightly with my OneNote, XBox music, Office suite, email and everything else I
need. It has features Dropbox doesn't. And it's a better deal.

I don't regret using Dropbox. Not for a second. God knows I've talked them up
to all my friends. But performance with them got a bit sketchy and better
options are now available.

